
Why Desktop Linux Still Matters - axiomdata316
https://www.howtogeek.com/676963/why-desktop-linux-still-matters/
======
devenblake
It's staggering the amount of things I can do on Linux. One basic feature that
I can't believe isn't on macOS or Windows is in Xfce, where I can right-click
a window titlebar and put it always on top. I'm sure Windows has the
_capacity_ to do this - WinAmp iirc lets the user toggle this in the app - but
I can't do it for programs like Firefox.

It's the little things that make me like Linux, things like that. It's
endlessly customizable, and if nobody's made something I want yet, I can just
make it myself. Nobody's stopping me. Plus, it doesn't have Candy Crush
preinstalled in the year 2020.

~~~
shultays
Funny thing is it was that little things that made me switch to windows as
well. The last time I tried to usimg ubuntu, I wasn't able to drag drop a
subtitle file from an archieve directly to vlc. I had to drag it to a temp
folder to decompress it. And then I was able to drag that subtitle file to vlc

------
aruggirello
> About two percent of desktop PCs and laptops use Linux, and there were over
> 2 billion in use in 2015. That’s about 4 million computers running Linux

Yawn...I'm not sure what to expect from someone who cannot even do basic
math...

~~~
jhardy54
They dropped a zero. The correction is useful, the snark is not.

~~~
aruggirello
They didn't _just_ drop a zero. They based their reasoning on that number, the
next sentence suggests it's like the population of Kuwait (~4.5M). No, it's
more like California:

[https://worldpopulationreview.com/states/california-
populati...](https://worldpopulationreview.com/states/california-population/)

Or Canada. Or Iraq, to stay in the Middle East.

~~~
ChristianBundy
I agree that the assertion was at the beginning of the article, but I don't
think the remainder of the article is predicated on this claim. In other
words: I don't think the order of magnitude invalidates the rest of their
argument.

------
altspace
> Linux would penetrate the PC desktop market and displace Windows

Linux would penetrate the PC desktop market and will be called Windows... and
I believe it’ll be good for users and good for Microsoft

------
adarioble
Linux on desktop is one of those things where reputation precedes reality. It
runs fine most of the time, but many remember or have read the nightmare
stories about non-functioning hardware, the need to compile drivers and so on.
While Linux has been sorting out those issues, a lot of things moved ahead to
SaaS and Web applications and for majority the device is just a terminal.
Which runs Windows or MacOS because people are complacent and don’t care.

------
type0
> I’ve met Mac owners who thought their computer was running Windows “the
> Apple way,”

I also have met those people, eventually they will figure out that you can
install Windows on Mac just fine.

